# Union contact pro or union flite on skate banana?



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Reboslide56 said:


> Recently purchased SB in 154 which are better suited contact pro or flite bindings can anyone please help me? Any info on each must appreciated... Which is the softer binding? which is more suited to an early intermediate rider? Thanks!


Contact Pro for sure. Better ankle strap, better highback, better baseplate. I consider the flight more entry level when it comes to the components. Plus the contact baseplate is specifically designed to work with RC board flex.


----------



## Reboslide56 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey thanks for the quick reply and info. I didn't know the contact pro was designed for RC boards sounds favourable then I was just a little concerned it may be too stiff being an early intermediate. Also would they still be compatible with a regular camber board?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

No prob. It was designed to allow the board to flex naturally. With reverse camber boards a binding with a large base profile with 100% contact creates a dead spot where the board doesn't flex. The Contact baseplate reduces the contact with the board. It'll still work with any board. 

The contact has a medium flex pattern and is forgiving torsionally because of its design.


----------



## Reboslide56 (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh I see makes sense that. Well that's made my mind up for sure and bonus I've located a pair with £50 off in the mid-season sale! 
Thanks again!


----------

